# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  A few things Ive learned from working out on a plant based diet (vegan)

## Livingabetterlife

I came across a post here where someone asked about special considerations training someone vegan. Im not a trainer or dietician, but thought Id share what Ive learned the past few years. 
If you have anything to add, PLEASE SHARE. I only just recently learned a few things and eager to learn more-

So a plant based/vegan diet has a few challenges. Protein is an obvious concern, but people often forget that all protein originally comes from plants. Herbivores eat plants and use plant protein, and those animals get eaten by humans or other predators, but all the protein originally came from plants in the first place. 

Anyway, besides protein, people often forget about fats. On a vegan diet, theres only a few sources one can get fats. Avocado, nuts, legumes, and refined oils. Thats about it. So if you or someone you know goes plants only, you have to have a a mix of nuts daily, a lot of guac, and plenty of cooking oil in the pan. 

Protein is tough too, considering the 200+ grams a day need to build muscle. NOW protein has a great pea protein for cheap. Orgain is a mix of a bunch of plant proteins and is really tasty by itself. Costco has Orgain, often on sale. I use a mix of both throughout the day.

As far as supplements, B vitamins, A vitamins, and omega oils should all be supplemented daily. Flaxseed oil for omegas, and B vitamins come from I think algae extract. Theres plenty of vegan multi vitamins for that stuff anyway, with a mix of all the other stuff needed daily, vegan or not. 

Iron is interesting, in that from my understanding, you can get/supplement with too much animal iron, but not plant iron. Plant iron for some reason works and does what it needs too, but animal iron can build up and become too much in the body. Heme vs non-heme iron. I havent had meat in 9 years and my iron blood tests have always been healthy. 

The biggest lesson I learned is that all vegans, especially those who workout regularly, NEED CREATINE. I went from vegetarian to vegan, and lost a lot of strength after a few weeks because I didnt know about creatine. Now I have 6g/day and it helps tremendously. My gym time suffers dramatically before supplementing. 

If theres anything else you might know that needs special thought or consideration, please share! Thank you

----------


## wango

This guitarist (Doyle) is around 57 (and this is a recent pic) and has been vegan for several years now. He swears his quality of life has definitely improved on a vegan diet. Congrats on your conversion; it honestly is far more healthy (and environmental) - and welcome to the forum.

----------


## Livingabetterlife

That’s incredible! It’s great to see someone maintain that mass on a vegan diet. What band/bands does he play for?

----------


## wango

> Thats incredible! Its great to see someone maintain that mass on a vegan diet. What band/bands does he play for?


He started at 17 with a punk band called the Misfits. I saw him then and he was already getting big. Just google Doyle or Doyle Von Frankenstein. I believe his current band is just called Doyle. Its cool because he plays in a style that is aggressive as he looks.

----------


## Livingabetterlife

That’s awesome. I didn’t recognize him from Misfits. Famous Monster is one of my favorite albums

----------


## wango

> Thats awesome. I didnt recognize him from Misfits. Famous Monster is one of my favorite albums


Hes Jerry Onlys brother. Very nice album btw. Their first after the original crew split around 83. Good choice in music, you should visit the heavy metal thread.

----------


## JaneDoe

Nothing against vegans, but I don't see myself giving up animal meat from cattle

----------


## 1beardedalpha

I gave up meat before for health reasons . It did help with inflammation , Constipation, cholesterol and weight loss .

I guess it depends what your goals are. I know people who gave up meat because horrible gout and live a mainly meat free diet. 

I knew someone who had overdosed and had a bad liver and needed a transplant . He went to a low meat diet and had alot of veggies. He lasted a few years longer than he was supposed to.

I had non viral hepatitis and with liver levels 400/515 . 2 weeks into the diet and my liver levels had improved alot . It took about 2 months to fully heal . I still don't know how I got hepatitis as I just 420 and don't drink don't use roids or pro hormones . The fruit diet with meat once a day probably saved my life . My cholesterol numbers actually improved on the diet. 

In all honesty the fruit diet was pretty easy as I had banana grapes apple sauce oatmeal and raisin bran with a once a day ham sandwich. I lost alot of weight and very quick. 

I didn't get lean I just got smaller . Maybe it was the high carbs , I feel a high protein meat diet leans me out more. 

Like if u had gout , trouble digesting meats and fats , high cholesterol or some major deal yes fruit and veggies mainly will help but for body building high protein meat based diet is probably better.

They do say broccoli or spinach has more protein than a steak. I couldn't imagine eating broccoli by the pound .

The new diet fad being tested is a BUG diet . It's being tested in a a few UK schools crickets and beetles. 

If u want to live you'll do what it takes to fix what ails you. 

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk

----------

